

Why I Regretted Hiring the “Perfect” Employee - ytNumbers
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-i-regretted-hiring-perfect-employee-marc-lore

======
Ardeof
Summarization of Article: A person writing about a professional, the
professional who, based on this article, lacks emotional empathy because:
Let's face it. Companies will ruin your life if you trust them with your time,
energy, and interest. They are only looking out for themselves, and by the
looks of things this specific company decided to write and Article just to
make themselves look better.

Management's skill levels are typically lower than expected, and beyond
disappointing. The person who was hired clearly took the direct approach, and
is now moving on to a different job.

The sad part of this story is the "Resume" or Curriculum Vitae only shows the
negative part of the situation, and not the positive part, such as a great
individual leaving what seems to be an amateur company/business.

This is just some random person being, as usual, disappointed by the actions
of the generation that should be labeled as child-like.

------
6Anonymous6
"In my experience, the best employees are positive, low maintenance and
unselfish."

The above is true if you want a mediocre employee who does what is required
and no more without rocking the boat, great if you work in McDonalds or other
such industry.

If you hire a smart employee based on being a smart employee you hire them to
tell you what you should be doing not to tell them how to do the thing you
hired them for.

“when should I expect to get promoted if I exceed your expectations?... can
indicate that a candidate values personal objectives above all else” Sounds
like someone is driven, sure they are self driven but to drive there own
success they have to drive the companies success.

It does sound like poor management, not knowing how to handle a smart employee
who raises concern, as a smart employee should.

------
muaddirac
This article is a confusing combination of things I agree with (it's better to
hire employees with a good attitude) and things I just can't get behind (an
employee who values his or herself over the company is bad and must be
avoided).

Obviously the ideal scenario for a company is hard working, undemanding
employees who get along. But it should be the company's job to create an
environment for this to happen - listen to complaints and try to resolve them,
don't fire someone just because they value themselves.

Oh, and sometimes people will have experienced bad managers. The problem isn't
always with them.

------
davidgerard
The message is: lie. Lie more. Make your lying perfect in its smoothness, with
artfully planned designer rough spots.

This sort of article demonstrates what is wrong with the hiring process: _all
the incentives on both sides are to lie_. And this manager fails to see his
part in making it this way.

